# Moving



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

If you wanted to move somewhere in North America where you could run your outdoor railroad for most of the year, where would it be?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SoCal, close enough to the ocean to utilize it's sea breeze and stabalizing influence.... 

Too hot to run in SoAz during the summers here.... 

John


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

San Francisco Bay Area (not SF itself). The weather is gorgeous all spring/summer/fall long. 70's and sunny almost every single day. Winters are warm enough that you can run, cold enough to get great plumes if you're running live steam, but never cold enough to snow.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

somewhere in North America 
Florida has a lot of year-round railroad guys/gals. Check out the T&ARR g-1 track thread by Andrew: 
_Finally!: Found enough local Gscalers, 7.5 gauge club is PUSHING me for a club track plan!! help me out on my first rendition!!_ 

and the Florida Garden Railway Society:
_Florida Garden Railway Society_


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would agree with what Jeb Clampitt's kin said "California is the place you want to be" at least weatherwise. 

Now you have to chose north or south, north is nice, very nice, but along the coast from about Hearst Castle north you get fog, alot of fog, every day sometimes, and rain, alot of rain at times. Inland the Sacramento valley can give the San Fernando Valley a run for its money on the title "**** On Earth" when it comes to summer temps. South, San Diego is great year round, A little rain, a little heat in the summer but very nice. Los Angleles and SoCal, depends on where you are, some parts are great-some parts are a giant armpit, but in general Summers HOT, winters mild, some rain but drought is getting to be a way of life here. Overall if I hit the Lotto and could move ANYWHERE in this big state my choices would be 1. Santa Barbara/Ventura, 2. Somona Valley, 3. Monterey Bay area. 4. Lost Coast/Eureka. 5. San Franscico Bay Area

Now that said remember we have other issues out here, namely a state government that collectivly has its heads all rammed into the same very smelly hole, high taxes, and it can be very congested in places, but overall it is a nice place year round.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

SoCal sounds gorgeous from a climate perspective.. 
(never been there myself, plan to visit someday) 

I can not agree with the Florida suggestion however.. 
for me, Florida is no good June-September..far too hot and humid to be outdoors.. 
( I just cheked weather.com for Orlando..90 degrees today! ugh..) 

on the east coast, I could never live south of Pennsylvania.. 

anywhere across the deep south = "cant be outdoors in the summer" for many people. 
anywhere across the northern states = "cant be outdoors in the winter" for many people.. 

East of the Mississippi, I dont think there is anywhere that is good 12 months of the year.. 
here in western NY, we have beautiful weather April - October.. 
Trains dont run for 5 months however..Winter is Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and March.. 
Even so..I would take Western NY over Florida or Arizona any day..IMO we have much nicer weather overall!  
I have a cousin in Virginia..July and August are awful, but winter is much shorter, 3 months instead of 5.. 
so it evens out..they still have 7 months of "good" conditions and 5 months of "bad" (IMO) 
its just different months.. 

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am honestly pretty much where I want to be in Western NY. We have enough snow to make it pretty and generally the worst of the storms miss us. Summers can get hot but aen't generally that way for months. We've had some drought lately but not bad. Some years are worse than others but not too bad. We have the potential to have some bad storms but most hurricane and tornadoes aren't too close. No major Earthquakes or mudslides or Forest/brush fires. Not too many "critters" that are trying to kill us or eat us. IF we could cut loose everything south & east of the Hudson Valley & include Albany, New York would be a much better state to live in. 

Chas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 30 Sep 2010 09:19 AM 
IF we could cut loose everything south & east of the Hudson Valley & include Albany, New York would be a much better state to live in. 

Chas 


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat................................................







Cut loose the best things in NY. Very sad day we have here...........he he he he


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

ST George Utah. Slightly higher and therefore cooler than Vegas, plus you can run trains and ride ATVs YEAR ROUND. 
my .02


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, No offense but the politics are WAY too thick out there....the higher the concentration of...... well you know.... the worse it gets. This I personally believe is true in ANY state. Especially right now around election time. 

I really DO not want this to be about politics but having spent two years travelling the state pretty extensively I LIKE Western NY. I see advantages in other areas of NY state but I have to say that things are pretty good where we are. As I'm sure you'd pretty much say about where you are too.... 

Chas


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Either California or Florida, Central and west Florida (Tampa) has a huge Gauge1 club 
Florida Garden Railway Society


In South Florida, I am recontacting the old friends and family Gscale club, and bringing them over to Tradewinds and Atlantic Railroad 
New club track is going up as we speak (will run over there tonight after work and put a few more stringers in ), 

So South Florida's Gauge 1 club is forming up nicely (2-3 year project to find the locals and get this track funded, but once it is built, they will come!) 
TARR G1 Track Gallery (no you don't need to be a member of facebook, it will just show u the gallery, safe and anonymous) 

Our club website:
Tradewinds and Atlantic Railroad
(yes I need to work on that site, I am in charge of it and haven't had much in the way of time lately lol)

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Florida suffers the same problem that all of the southern states and most all of Texas and the midwest suffer from and thats the humidity, especially coupled with very hot weather makes for a big bundle of utter misery for me. Add in the winter snow in the northern states and any of the states on the Pacific side of the continental divide just look better and better.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

While I agree that the weather in the Bay Area is second to none, don't move to California unless you enjoy paying taxes - LOTS of HIGH taxes!! Other costs in the Bay Area are equally high... the cost of property, the cost of gasoline, the level of rents, and the cost of living in general. When I retire, I'm getting out!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, I should scan a postcard I picked up on my last visit to SF. It shows a run down pealing paint boarded up Victorian with a wino passed out on the walkway. The caption: "Your San Francisco Starter Home, only $1,000,000"


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 30 Sep 2010 11:18 AM 
While I agree that the weather in the Bay Area is second to none, don't move to California unless you enjoy paying taxes - LOTS of HIGH taxes!! Other costs in the Bay Area are equally high... the cost of property, the cost of gasoline, the level of rents, and the cost of living in general. When I retire, I'm getting out! 

I already got out! A San Diegan native.

My solution is upper foothills in hotter states. Even thuogh Tucson is farther south than Pheonix (The Valley of the Singed) we are constantly 10 or more degrees cooler because of elevation. My home is in the foothills of Tucson so I am cooler than them.... but it's all relative when we talk of heat...we play in the hundreds!









I've lived the 4 corners of this country and know the ups and downs of them. I'll take the dry heat and thoroughly enjoy watching a snowfall melt away by noon! No more snow shoveling by this oldboy! So much better to enjoy the beauty of snow in the desert than be weighed down by reality...slush sucks!

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, YOUR solution makes the most sense to me. Were I to move stateside, the high country of Nevada or Arizona would be among my first choices. In fact, I have spent quite some time over the last few years considering this kind of move, although at this point such a move seems rather unlikely. 


Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Sep 2010 12:27 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 30 Sep 2010 11:18 AM 
While I agree that the weather in the Bay Area is second to none, don't move to California unless you enjoy paying taxes - LOTS of HIGH taxes!! Other costs in the Bay Area are equally high... the cost of property, the cost of gasoline, the level of rents, and the cost of living in general. When I retire, I'm getting out! 

I already got out! A San Diegan native.

My solution is upper foothills in hotter states. Even thuogh Tucson is farther south than Pheonix (The Valley of the Singed) we are constantly 10 or more degrees cooler because of elevation. My home is in the foothills of Tucson so I am cooler than them.... but it's all relative when we talk of heat...we play in the hundreds!









I've lived the 4 corners of this country and know the ups and downs of them. I'll take the dry heat and thoroughly enjoy watching a snowfall melt away by noon! No more snow shoveling by this oldboy! So much better to enjoy the beauty of snow in the desert than be weighed down by reality...slush sucks!

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Cherry on 30 Sep 2010 07:50 AM 
If you wanted to move somewhere in North America where you could run your outdoor railroad for most of the year, where would it be? 
The title to your thread is misleading. It gives the distinct impression that you ARE moving, but that is not the direction your first statement took. So the question is, "ARE you moving ?"


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have run trains at both my homes, Denver area (1984-1993) and northern Virginia (1993-present), year round. There are days in both places where rain or snow will keep you from running, but in both places you can run some in every month of the year. I have run in the snow in both places, sometimes the train will do the work, and other times I had to bring out a plastic shovel. 

In the Denver area there is a lot of snow in a typical winter, but in between the snows it usually melts. Only on the shady north side of a house is there likely to be some snow that might last for the winter. 


If you want to run year round, there are very few places that have so much snow and cold that winter running is probably next to impossible: northern New England, upper mid-West come to mind. 


Lakewood, Co 











Lakewood, Co 











Lakewood, Co 











northern Virginia 











northern Virginia 











As I recall the engines or rotary did all the work in these pictures. I didn't need to bring out the shove. 


When Nancy and I move, year round running of trains will not be near the top of the list. Most places we are thinking about will have year round running, but that isn't the prime consideration. Other recreational opportunities will the higher, such as, fishing, shopping, nearby skiing, shopping, lakes and rivers for canoeing and kayaking, and least I forget shopping.

Chuck N


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 30 Sep 2010 11:18 AM 
While I agree that the weather in the Bay Area is second to none, don't move to California unless you enjoy paying taxes - LOTS of HIGH taxes!! Other costs in the Bay Area are equally high... the cost of property, the cost of gasoline, the level of rents, and the cost of living in general. When I retire, I'm getting out! 
We're kind of like Dwight.. This state has a lot of difference types of weather and lot of difference environments. If you like around the Coast we have it. Like the Mountains, Lakes, we have it. Course we have Earth quakes, small Tornado's, Bad winds, Deep snow, Floods, Rain, Heat, Forest fires, Shootings and etc.. We have it. laf. 
We love it up here North of Sacramento but It can get hot sometimes. Like to day its going to be 99 degs. here they say. 
Yup. This state is kind of screwed up on it laws, taxes and the cost of just living here. Also, and lot of bull puppy's stuff going on in the State Capital. 

If it wasn't that our home is paid for and we did so much landscaping to this acer lot, We would have the same idea as Dwight after retiring. We been in business & worked in the three west coast states and sure like to go back to the state of Oregon around Grants Pass. 
There weather is about the same as here and lot better state conditions on Taxes and just plain pretty. 
Guess at our age now we have to much here to change now. But if we were younger, there is a lot of states that sure looks nice to retire to as some were suggested.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Were I to move stateside, the high country of Nevada or Arizona would be among my first choices.Nevada is high on our list of probable destinations. Unlike AZ, NV has no state income tax, and beautiful homes are dirt cheap there now (until the real estate market turns around). We'll probably end up closer to Vegas though.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof HOT... you'd burn up riding behind your engine. We've thought about Carson City, NV. There's a little snow there...but not every year. Been told they never get more than a few inches in a snow storm...and it's got the residential essentials...low cost homes, COSTCO, and Home Deport...oh, and there's a steam powered rail road there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgia is great place for running year round especially where I'm at. You even have a view of the mountains which are not that far away. Usually never gets below freezing but you do have the 4 seasons which is nice. Once in a while we can get a dusting of snow but its gone by the next day. It sure beat's FL tho and yep we will at times have humidity but not steady. To me its ideal place for running trains year round which I do. 

Taxes are low here along with housing is cheap. Once you reach age 65 you no longer pay school taxes so your taxes on your home decrease by 70%. State tax is cheap also along with cheap gas.

Later RJD


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I live in the panhandle of Florida, near Panama City. I belong to a club located in Milton, FL about two hours west (near Pensacola), and we run all year around. Yes it gets hot in the summer, but NEVER TOO HOT to run trains. We do get some nippy days in the winter, but NEVER TOO COLD to run trains. 

Check out our web site at www[dot]ecgrc[dot]com. 

Bob C.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Buy 2 places.....spend summer up north and winter down south


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

"(until the real estate market turns around)" Your planning on living for a very long time are you?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Although I have lived here all of my life, I would NOT recommend anyone moving to Colorado! The winters are horrific! The traffic is worse by the day. This dry climate will dry your skin out, not to mention that at this altitude, sunburn causes cancer! Summers are getting hotter every year ... Colorado narrow gauge is really just a myth. They don't exist! Never did. Besides, Coloradoans hate outsiders. Don't even think about it!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

According to Zillow.com (a very rough benchmark), our home has increased by $7K in the past 30 days-$30K since jan. 1, 2010. We lost $200K since our high of $860K in May 1, 2006. But then we only paid $60K originally in 1974. I can't complain. It WILL all come back. Depends on the neighborhood and the areas. My cabin in Wrightwood, CA was a a high of $300K, Jan. 2006. Now $137K this month. Like I said depends on the areas. Aaron Spellings home just went on the market here for 150M in Holmby Hills, CA. Most expensive home for sale in the USA.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Arizona isn't all that bad. Mostly you to July and Aug that have high temps. Then you got the rest of the year to play trains. Monsoon cools it down a bit. You could avoid Phoenix al toghete. 
You could go up to Prescott. It's nice up there. Takes about a hour to get down here .


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 30 Sep 2010 11:18 AM 
While I agree that the weather in the Bay Area is second to none, don't move to California unless you enjoy paying taxes - LOTS of HIGH taxes!! Other costs in the Bay Area are equally high... the cost of property, the cost of gasoline, the level of rents, and the cost of living in general. When I retire, I'm getting out!


Hehe! That's *exactly* what I did. Lived in the East Bay for many, many years. As a kid we used to picnic by the orchards in Hayward (in the country). Gorgeous climate, probably the best in general in the whole state. However the whole state: taxes-stinks, political climate-stinks, traffic-stinks, rules & regulations-stinks, number of people-stinks, response of government to needs & concerns-stinks, people minding everyone's business but their own-stinks, car license fees-stinks, etc., etc.
* However other than that.....everything's great!*







Of course that's just my own unbiased opinion! hehehe!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Alot of where a person is to move to would depend on the climate that person enjoys being in the most. *
*Most folks seem to like warmer areas, but I like the seasons and also love winter. I am now located in FL because of my job. *
*But if I could change my location, I would prefer to be somewhere where it would snow, just like the climate that is on the railway *
*which I model. Funny to think back to when I moved, just prior to my moving 10 years ago from MN to FL, I received my first *
*wedge style Aristo snowplow. I moved in Nov. and the poor plow hasn't seen a flake of snow







I would also prefer to be *
*somewhere that has a little population. I'm tired of city life and would like to be out in the country where I can play trains at *
*anytime day or night with the sound turned on in my locos. Hard to do that around other folks that like it quiet at night. *
*Yep, nothing would beat running trains in the middle of the night with it snowing as I'd be plowing the #1 and #2 mainlines. *
*Yes sir, dead quiet just the sound of the snow falling cut by the sound of trains plowing snow







*

*Rocky *


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

"(until the real estate market turns around)" Your planning on living for a very long time are you?You bet! I plan to live forever!! What life has in mind is another matter... 

Seriously, I was simply saying that good deals can be had on houses now in NV. How long those conditions will last depends upon the housing market.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

If by good deals you mean better pricing then California prices, then yes most of the country has "deals." I'll sell you my rental property, 1000 sq ft turn of the century bungalow style, new roof and HVAC on almost an acre, corner property, and the taxes are less then 1K a year.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 30 Sep 2010 12:48 PM 
Posted By Dennis Cherry on 30 Sep 2010 07:50 AM 
If you wanted to move somewhere in North America where you could run your outdoor railroad for most of the year, where would it be? 
The title to your thread is misleading. It gives the distinct impression that you ARE moving, but that is not the direction your first statement took. So the question is, "ARE you moving ?"


The "Moving" question was used to get unbiased opinions on different areas of the country. Not just one part of the country. I was interested in all your opinions you have formed over the years if you wanted to move and still run trains more than you do now.


My wife and I are considering selling and relocating somewhere else. What is interesting is only a few areas are mentioned. Is that because most on this forum are located in those areas? 




I have not seen any mention of Oregon, Washington State or the DC areas? Just got back from a driving trip of the east from Texas to Florida, then up to Tennessee then back to Texas.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 01 Oct 2010 07:08 AM 
If by good deals you mean better pricing then California prices, then yes most of the country has "deals." I'll sell you my rental property, 1000 sq ft turn of the century bungalow style, new roof and HVAC on almost an acre, corner property, and the taxes are less then 1K a year. 

I am talking relative to the Bay Area, but not just the Bay Area. Gorgeous homes over 2000 sq. ft. can be picked up for well under 200K, and these are NEW homes only a few years old with all the amenities, modern kitchens and baths, modern plumbing (not the galvanized crap I have in my current home), HVAC, energy efficiency, three-car garages (one bay for a shop), etc. In our particular case, we also need a location that provides for my wife's interests - world class restaurants and live shows, and I'd like dark skies reasonably nearby for my other hobby of amateur astronomy. Vegas fills the bill on these as well, and also has an established network of live steamers, both big and small. Another plus is I already know people there, and as I already said, NV has no personal income tax, a real consideration once living on a fixed income. AND, my wife and I both dislike humidity.

Anyway, I don't want to further hijack this thread, but I think I am highlighting some of the things one needs to look at when deciding where to live.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Cherry on 01 Oct 2010 07:27 AM 
Posted By blackburn49 on 30 Sep 2010 12:48 PM 
Posted By Dennis Cherry on 30 Sep 2010 07:50 AM 
If you wanted to move somewhere in North America where you could run your outdoor railroad for most of the year, where would it be? 
The title to your thread is misleading. It gives the distinct impression that you ARE moving, but that is not the direction your first statement took. So the question is, "ARE you moving ?"


The "Moving" question was used to get unbiased opinions on different areas of the country. Not just one part of the country. I was interested in all your opinions you have formed over the years if you wanted to move and still run trains more than you do now.


My wife and I are considering selling and relocating somewhere else. What is interesting is only a few areas are mentioned. Is that because most on this forum are located in those areas? 




I have not seen any mention of Oregon, Washington State or the DC areas? Just got back from a driving trip of the east from Texas to Florida, then up to Tennessee then back to Texas. 



*Dennis,*
*I live in coastal Oregon and I love it. I bought this place in 1994 and have never regretted a single day spent here.*

*However, you asked about areas ideal for outdoor railroads and California climate wise is ideal as in many locations you can railroad year around. The SF Bay Area is certainly one of the very finest. Most areas have conditions at least part of the year that are detrimental to enjoying the railroad outdoors. Of course it depends on your "dedication". Dave Goodson for example doesn't let a little downpour stop him from guiding his trains on their appointed rounds. In fact I think nothing short of lightning strikes would deter him, at least as long as he could keep his cigar lit.







*

*Here on the southern Oregon coast, in a very narrow band along the ocean, we practically never get snow or freezing weather although they might as little as a couple miles inland. The ocean moderates our climate so that temps under 32F or over 70-75F are fairly rare. What we do get is rain and wind. The useable RR time varies between about 3 and 5 months with occasional small periods during the other months. For example I have on a few occasions railroaded in December.*

*When it snows it's almost always very light. I call it scale snow. It seldom stays more than one day and and does not occur often, about 1 to 3 times a season right here. The last significant snow here was in 1990 or 91 and the snow was on the ground for several days with temps down to about 18F. I wasn't here at the time but this is what the earlier residents here told me.
*

*I like the most moderate temps here and the wind doesn't blow every time it rains a bit. I've never liked working or doing much in the heat. When it goes over 80F I look for the shade so this place suits me to a T even though outdoor railroad time is restricted a bit. I have operated in light rain or drizzle. Ask Bruce Chandler. hehehe!*

*In my mind there are many things to decide on besides the RR to choose the place to stay the rest of your life. I've found my ideal but I actually enjoy the rain and too I've got a large shop where I can plan and work on projects for the coming Spring all winter long.*

*I hope this has given you enough information to either put our area on your possibles list or to reject it. The choices are very subjective and of course only you can make them.*


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis:

My comments about northern Virginia apply to the DC area as we live in an outer suburb of DC. 

Chuck N


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you folks that so love Cal have one heck of a good pension as most folks could not afford to live there after retiring. That's the great thing about GA good retirement benefits and the weather not all that bad. You can also buy cheap and a bunch for you money. Later RJD


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, 

Since nobody liked or disliked my 2 places answer then I'll go with the place in the lower 48 that has the most moderate temperature year round.......The winner is......San Diego


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Quite shocked Del,about COLORADO,made last 2 years 8 trips to that state and can't confirm unfriendly ness ,People where nice and friendly ,yes i hit a snowy time last spring where the freeway was closed north of cheyenne but overall my family likes Colorado/castle rock area.Just getting there by car is a 10 hr trip and pretty expensive on the way through Wyoming (15mh faster $ 160) 
but the drivers in CO are pretty much aware what they are doing and not like utah when you honk the horn they follow you home!Looks like the down economy missed parts of Co. 
Manfred


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Living in So Cal I'm partial to the weather. San Diego is a nice choice. There is the chance of weird weather changes though. Last week Los Angeles had 113 degrees - yesterday 69 degrees. That's a 44 degree difference!!!

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

